
Is your Product ready for Scale? - abhi6136
https://thesnippet.substack.com/p/is-your-product-ready-for-scale
======
uberman
Good article.

One thing I would add is that pressure to build scalability into products as
frequently comes from programmers as from product managers.

I can't count the number of times I have seen proof of concept demos based on
orchestrated containers.

I maintain a healthy side gig helping companies maintain docker based
solutions that they outsourced and now can't internally figure out how to even
"open" let alone redeploy.

